# Otto Waalkes neuer Kino-Film



## Mandalorianer (24 Nov. 2010)

*Otto Waalkes neuer Kino-Film
Lustiger Trailer! Sara Nuru in "Otto's Eleven"​*

Sie ist eine der Germany's Next Topmodel-Teilnehmerinnen, die nach ihrem Sieg bei der Casting-Show noch dick im Geschäft ist. Sara Nuru (21) läuft nicht nur auf Fashion Shows, sie ist auch erfolgreiches Foto-Model.
Das Sara nun auch in die Filmbranche einsteigt und gemeinsam mit Otto Waalkes (62), Sky du Mont (63), Rick Kavanian (39) und Co. vor der Kamera steht. Für „Otto's Eleven“ übernimmt Sara die Rolle der Corinna und beweist damit viel Humor.

Als hübsches Girl steht sie im Casino, oder mimt mit blonder Perücke den typischen Otto-Gang nach. Wir sind gespannt, wie sich Sara bei ihrem Schauspiel-Debüt schlagen wird. Am 02. Dezember startet der Film in den Kinos. 

*Doch seht selbst: Hier haben wir den Trailer zu „Otto's Eleven“ für euch *

​


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2010)

schöner Trailer  :thx:


----------

